

Depression - footpath
http://byuu.org/#25209bc9

======
footpath
To note: byuu is the author of bsnes, an emulator that seeks to be the most
accurate representation of the original SNES hardware. Previously discussed
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3675123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3675123)

Also an article from Ars Technica:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-
power-o...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-
mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/)

